# Toshiba Video Controller Adapter



## coco101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, basically i've just got this machine (Toshiba Satellite Pro A100) and have been trying to update the drivers for my Radeon X1600 graphics card as they are left over from 2005 or whatever. 

To do this I need to find a VGA compatible Video Controller. I've already gotten the ATI display adapter off the Toshiba site and have been trying to use the device manager to link the driver to the Video controller, following instructions off the ATI site, but whenever i locate the driver, called "C2_28209", i get an error message saying "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware". 

I don't have a manufacturer's CD and i've already been through all i can find on the ATI and Toshiba sites, so im really at a losss as to what to try next.

Any help, PLEASE!!!


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

You are trying to install the wrong driver. That is what the message is telling you. Go to Device manager and double click on your Graphics card(display adapter) and try to update the driver from there. Let it go on-line to find the best driver. If it doesn't find one, then you need to go to the manufacturer and look for you cards driver. Which will be for the Radeon X1600.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You have to get it from the Toshiba site ..........ATI site will not work

You have a Toshiba Satellite Pro A100...but is it a 

(PSAA3)
(PSAAA)
(PSAAC)
(PSAAP)
(PSAAS)

Need to know to find the correct driver.


----------

